

Secrets of the Creative Brain - zvanness
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/06/secrets-of-the-creative-brain/372299/

======
theoh
"One finding that emerged quickly was that being the youngest student in a
grade was an excellent predictor of having a high IQ. (This is worth bearing
in mind today, when parents sometimes choose to hold back their children
precisely so they will not be the youngest in their grades.)"

That's a very questionable inference (that it is being the youngest that
results in a high IQ). It seems much more likely that, for kids near the
cutoff point, smart ones get promoted to the higher grade, and dumber kids
don't. Selection effect, voila.

I am not impressed by the rest of the article. George Lucas is interested in
interior design? So are a huge fraction of the non-famous population. It
doesn't count towards being a polymath, let alone a genius, in my book.

